# सामान्य मंच > साहित्य एवम् ज्ञान की बातें > प्रसिद्द हिन्दी उपन्यास >  डार्क हॉर्स (नीलोत्पल मृणाल द्वारा रचित उपन्यास)

## asr335704

*इस सूत्र में प्रस्तुत है, युवा लेखक नीलोत्पल मृणाल द्वारा लिखित सामाजिक उपन्यास:-*


*"डार्क हॉर्स"*


!! इसका श्रेय इंटरनेट पर ये उपन्यास अपलोड करने वाले वास्तविक महोदय को जाता है !!

----------


## asr335704

______

----------


## asr335704

......

----------


## asr335704

......

----------


## asr335704

,,,,,,

----------


## asr335704

------

----------


## asr335704

......

----------


## asr335704

------

----------


## asr335704

......

----------


## asr335704

........

----------


## asr335704

........

----------


## asr335704

_______

----------


## asr335704

........

----------


## asr335704

--------

----------


## asr335704

........

----------


## asr335704

-------

----------


## asr335704

.......

----------


## asr335704

+++++++-

----------


## asr335704

........

----------


## asr335704

________

----------


## asr335704

++++++-

----------


## asr335704

--------

----------


## asr335704

.........

----------


## asr335704

++++++++

----------


## asr335704

........

----------


## asr335704

.......

----------


## asr335704

++++++

----------


## asr335704

++++++++

----------


## asr335704

-------

----------


## asr335704

--------

----------


## asr335704

--------

----------


## asr335704

-------

----------


## asr335704

--------

----------


## asr335704

--------

----------


## asr335704

---------

----------


## asr335704

---------

----------


## asr335704

--------

----------


## asr335704

--------

----------


## asr335704

----------

----------


## asr335704

---------

----------


## asr335704

--------

----------


## asr335704

-----------

----------


## asr335704

-----------

----------


## asr335704

++++++

----------


## asr335704

+++++-

----------


## asr335704

.......

----------


## asr335704

+++++++

----------


## asr335704

++++++

----------


## asr335704

________

----------


## asr335704

+++++

----------


## asr335704

+++++++

----------


## asr335704

+++++++

----------


## asr335704

+++++++

----------


## asr335704

+++++++

----------


## asr335704

++++++

----------


## asr335704

+++++++

----------


## asr335704

+++++++

----------


## asr335704

++++++

----------


## anita

रोचकता है उपन्यास में 

तारतम्यता बनी हुई है शब्दों में

----------


## asr335704

> रोचकता है उपन्यास में 
> 
> तारतम्यता बनी हुई है शब्दों में


अपने विचार शेयर करने के लिए धन्यवाद l
इस उपन्यास की कहानी मुझे थोड़ी सी अलग लगी है !!

----------


## asr335704

++++++

----------


## asr335704

.......

----------


## asr335704

.......

----------


## asr335704

.......

----------


## asr335704

.......

----------


## asr335704

,,,,,,

----------


## asr335704

++++++

----------


## asr335704

------

----------


## asr335704

........

----------


## asr335704

.......

----------


## asr335704

++++++

----------


## asr335704

-------

----------


## asr335704

______

----------


## asr335704

#######

----------


## asr335704

_______

----------


## asr335704

+++++++

----------


## asr335704

++++++

----------


## asr335704

+++++++

----------


## asr335704

++++++

----------


## asr335704

++++++

----------


## asr335704

++++++--

----------


## asr335704

++++++++

----------


## asr335704

++++++++

----------


## asr335704

........

----------


## asr335704

.......

----------


## asr335704

________

----------


## asr335704

++++++

----------


## asr335704

+++++++++

----------


## asr335704

+++++++

----------


## asr335704

+++++++

----------


## asr335704

++++++++

----------


## asr335704

.........

----------


## asr335704

......

----------


## asr335704

++++++

----------


## asr335704

++++++

----------


## asr335704

++++++

----------


## asr335704

++++++

----------


## asr335704

++++++

----------


## asr335704

**** समाप्त ****

----------


## anita

अच्छा उपन्यास हैं 

बाँधे रखता हैं पाठकों को अपने साथ अंत तक 

धन्यवाद

----------


## asr335704

> अच्छा उपन्यास हैं 
> 
> बाँधे रखता हैं पाठकों को अपने साथ अंत तक 
> 
> धन्यवाद


वेलकम !!

इस उपन्यास में आईएएस परीक्षा की तैयारी करने वाले स्टूडेंट्स का संघर्ष जिस प्रकार से प्रस्तुत किया गया है, वो मुझे अच्छा लगा l

बाकी, उपन्यास में २-३ जगहों पे बेहतर भाषा का प्रयोग किया जा सकता था l

----------

